
Only 0.2% of venture capital in US went to black women founders - dskrvk
https://www.siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/2016/02/11/black-women-founders-undercapitalised-project-diane
======
setra
With all of the political correctness in silicon valley it is almost as if
there are not many black women who build tech startups.

~~~
dskrvk
Could be a negative feedback effect: it's hard to get funding, therefore not
many black women founders start companies. It's not clear where the cause and
the effect is.

